# App de prise de notes et partage dossiers



## LuceF (5 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis prof particulier de langues, et depuis le début de la pandémie mon activité se déroule désormais en ligne. J'ai toujours utilisé mon iPad, mon Apple Pencil et l'app Notes pour mes cours. Je partage l'écran et je travaille sur les notes avec chaque étudiant. Chacun d'entre eux a son dossier dans l'app. Au début, j'envoyais chaque note à chaque personne à la fin de chaque cours, mais je me suis aperçue que je pouvais partager les dossiers et que chacun pouvait voir ses notes en temps réel. Le problème est que tout le monde n'a pas de dispositifs Apple, et que le partage de dossiers de notes dans iCloud desktop ne marche pas pour eux. Sur les forums Apple j'ai découvert que c'est une faille qui a pas encore été réglée.

Je cherche donc, dans l'idéale, une idée sur comment contourner ce problème avec iCloud, ou sinon une app alternative où je peux à la fois prendre des notes (y compris avec mon Apple Pencil) et créer des dossiers qui peuvent être partagés en temps réels avec n'importe quelle adresse mail. J'ai déjà essayé Evernote, Google Docs, Google Keep, Spike, Notion, et c'est toujours pas ce que je cherche. Ça me semble pourtant un truc tellement évident! C'est pourquoi j'ai pensé vous demander ici.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils!


----------



## Chris K (5 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

Peut-être voir Nebo : https://www.nebo.app/fr/
Il est fait mention d’une fonction de publication de notes. Je n’ai pas testé.


----------

